

Give HN: 4x 8 hours of my UX work for free - ux4you

TL;DR: I want a new job and I need to have better demonstrable portfolio. I'll work 8 hours for free for each of 4 HN'ers to solve your UX problems. Please upvote if you find it valuable to the community.<p>Details:<p>I've been building web for 10+ years in many different roles (growing up from software development to product design). My current job is at a small but ridiculously disorganized and lacking resources company where I do all different kind of roles including product owner, UX designer, but also project &#38; team manager, software architect/CTO and more. This is obviously more than one person can handle and I'm tired of the fact that I cannot do any of these things really great - I only have time to do all of them acceptably-well which is not what I want to do.<p>I want to break out of this mess and focus on product design and/or UX. I want to build better demonstrable portfolio in the UX area, so I would like to solve your small UX problems for free. I will do 4 mini-projects worth ~8h each.<p>I can't design a brand new product for you within 8h, but I can solve a single problem or design/redesign a feature. If that works for you, please email me at ux4you@gmail.com.
Please don't spend too much time for detailed specification at this stage - I can only commit to 4 HN'ers and I will have to choose 4 most interesting submissions. Describe it briefly so that I could tell wether it can be completed in 8 hours and if I will able to be useful for you. You will send details of your problem later, when I commit to you. Please remember that I don't do graphics design - only UX/interface design - and you will get wireframes and flowcharts, not graphics design.<p>I will give you my work for free and in return I want to be able to use it as a case study/portfolio.<p>Thank you HN. Please forgive my English as it's not my native language.
======
ux4you
Not sure why this post was dead from the beginning and only un-deaded after
couple of hours. That way it won't have any chance to be seen by anyone (it
also isn't listed under the “ask” section).Is it appropriate to re-post it?

